# Spring Black Bear



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Anyone know around when the bears wake up? I was thinking it was in mid march to the first of April but I have been told different. I was lucky enough to draw a tag and the hunt starts April 11 and I am being told they wont be up yet. Also if any of you have any info you would like to share it would be appreciated it is an archery tag so baiting and dogs are legal. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

What area is the tag for???


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Nine mile Anthro tag!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ANTHRO!!!!!,

Well, I believe I all ready have a tree ready for ya,,,,Pm me for detail's if ya want.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw a decent bear the day before it came out of hibernation. I posted on another site but here is the link: http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/t ... GES=9&FF=6
There are some pics of the den.
Good luck with your tag I also have a spring archery bear tag.
Kevlar


----------

